# My newest symphony



## QBBase (Jun 19, 2015)

Hello All!

I would like to share with You my newest symphony called "3";






Any feedback is very welcome 

Kind regards.
QB.


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

The first 2 minutes is pretty good, maybe part Pärt with some added Glass but the wind-chime break is kinda icky and the second part is just so so.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I like the painting.


----------

